# Stroke



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Getting ready to pull motor and do a rebuild in talking with the mechanic who will be assisting me and looming at the rotating assemblies from butler they offer a 4.5 inch stroke kit for the 428. I was under the assumption that you shouldn't go over 4.25 inch. Is there a rule to this, a feeling. Will a good inspection of the block tell you if you can. The mechanic doesn't want to go past the 4.25. Just curious with the 4.5 will give me 501 cubic inches, and we'll just sounds nice to say but not at the expense of reliability and possible total failure. And I don't want to spend the extra money on a after market block.:nopity:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check with the guys on the other forum. I've heard exactly the same thing you have, from a lot of different sources. I believe that the block has to be relieved and the cylinder skirts need to be trimmed here and there to clear the crank, which causes weakness, especially on a big journal block like a 428. A shorter stroke will have less CID, but it will rev easier, so the power will be a bit higher on the band. Not a bad thing, really.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Why not try and source a 400 block and take advantage of the smaller main journal size? Leave your rarer and more desirable 428 intact and use the 400 block for the stroker engine.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I was thinking of that alky, was also looking at ways to keep the cost down. But have already budgeted for replacement just in case the 428 has issues when we get into it. Might be the way to go, was looking at aluminum after market blocks but just too pricey.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

As you go longer with the stroke, you will drop your usable RPM range. You want to keep this in mind with regards to your trans/gears/tire size. Also things like intake/head flow & cam choice.

I think you will find a 4.5" stroke will be limited to around 5,000 RPM's. Lot of torque, so it will be more like a truck engine and great for towing. Of course smoky burnouts will be infinite as you probably will break traction at will.

The 428/440 is probably one of the best performance combos. I too am on board with not messing with the 428 and using a 400 block if you go for cubic inches.

You will have to do some notching on the block for clearances with the 4.5" crank. You want to go with main studs and from what I have read, you should probably go with 4 bolt mains -which means more $ and an align honing, more $.

I too thought about the 4.5" crank/kit in a 400 for big cubes and somehow just couldn't seem to find enjoyment in an engine that only revved 5,000 RPM's and pulled like a truck -I drive a truck for a living. Tractor trailer trucks only spin 2,100 RPM's because of their size, and this is why they have 9,10, 13, 15, 18 gears. Tons of torque, but no RPM's, thus all the gearing.

Just saying.:thumbsup:


----------

